# They're here.



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I got my 4 sexed,suppose to be female,ducklings today. 2 Pekins,1 Rouen and 1 Khaki Campbell.

















I'm so happy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another new adventure. At least this isn't the middle of winter with you trying to keep them warm enough. 

The one in the middle on the left is my favorite.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Another new adventure. At least this isn't the middle of winter with you trying to keep them warm enough.
> 
> The one in the middle on the left is my favorite.


They are pretty cute!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Another new adventure. At least this isn't the middle of winter with you trying to keep them warm enough.
> 
> The one in the middle on the left is my favorite.


True,I made sure they'd get here in warmer weather when I ordered them,I had an option of dates.

That's the Khaki Campbell


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If you've never had ducks before, you will find they grow very fast compared to chickens; by six weeks they will be almost full sized and fully feathered.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> True,I made sure they'd get here in warmer weather when I ordered them,I had an option of dates.
> 
> That's the Khaki Campbell


Of course. The one breed you've had issues with.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Of course. The one breed you've had issues with.


I've had issues with all breeds so far. I've got a Rouen and Khaki both with Angel Wing and have had growing healthy issues with Rouen and Peking both. Hopefully with the Broiler Booster and catfish food I'll be mixing with their feed this time everything will go good.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> If you've never had ducks before, you will find they grow very fast compared to chickens; by six weeks they will be almost full sized and fully feathered.


I've had ducks for about 7 years now. I get babies or hatch my own about every year. I've had 4 or 5 breeds and even geese. A pond is sort of bare without waterfowl .


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've had ducks for about 7 years now. I get babies or hatch my own about every year. I've had 4 or 5 breeds and even geese. A pond is sort of bare without waterfowl .


I started, again, with ducks last spring after 5 decades of not having them. I was amazed how fast they grew.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, 444, what's going on the health front for you and the wife?

You can't blame Dan for not knowing what all you get into since you only pop in when you have something to say. Which really isn't that often lately.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

444lover said:


> I got my 4 sexed,suppose to be female,ducklings today. 2 Pekins,1 Rouen and 1 Khaki Campbell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all so cute! I think the Rouen is my favorite. Their little beaks are so adorble.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Hey, 444, what's going on the health front for you and the wife?
> 
> You can't blame Dan for not knowing what all you get into since you only pop in when you have something to say. Which really isn't that often lately.


Nothing's changed yet. I'm still getting the monthly injections in my eye and the wife's still having to wear the walking boot. She goes back next Wednesday to see how it's doing. My blood pressure seems to be under control though. Both surgeries are still on hold until they get worse.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

SilkieGirl said:


> They are all so cute! I think the Rouen is my favorite. Their little beaks are so adorble.


I think they're all adorable,I really don't have a favorite. When they get older and show their attitudes I may change my mind though  .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> Nothing's changed yet. I'm still getting the monthly injections in my eye and the wife's still having to wear the walking boot. She goes back next Wednesday to see how it's doing. My blood pressure seems to be under control though. Both surgeries are still on hold until they get worse.


Seems like she's been in that boot forever.

That's great that the BP is under control. Have you got everyone trained to use your right arm for your BP.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Seems like she's been in that boot forever.
> 
> That's great that the BP is under control. Have you got everyone trained to use your right arm for your BP.


It's been about 8 weeks for her boot.

The nurse up here at my family doctor is trained I guess but I haven't been to many other than them lately. The eye doctor that's doing the injections doesn't take my BP of course. Speaking of BP,the medical ID bracelet I had broke after just a couple weeks so I had to order a necklace one. The chain for it's so small I can't undo the clasp so I can't even take it off for a shower by myself so I just leave it on. It's probably better that way in case I'd fall in the shower and knock myself out.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

My favorite would have to be that all brown one in the first pic on the left! When I saw this thread I jumped for excitment cause I knew there were more babies again!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> It's been about 8 weeks for her boot.
> 
> The nurse up here at my family doctor is trained I guess but I haven't been to many other than them lately. The eye doctor that's doing the injections doesn't take my BP of course. Speaking of BP,the medical ID bracelet I had broke after just a couple weeks so I had to order a necklace one. The chain for it's so small I can't undo the clasp so I can't even take it off for a shower by myself so I just leave it on. It's probably better that way in case I'd fall in the shower and knock myself out.


I wear my hub's ring around my neck. I knew I'd struggle with the clasp so I got one long enough I can just slip it over my head. Works out well. 

I guess it's been a long Summer already. It really does seem longer than 8 weeks. It's got to feel like it for her. 

Is the eye thing permanent now that your BP is under control. BTW, has the eye improved at all?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

444lover said:


> I think they're all adorable,I really don't have a favorite. When they get older and show their attitudes I may change my mind though  .


You just might!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wear my hub's ring around my neck.


That is so sweet! 

@444lover, prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, SG. I might forget my wedding ring but I never forget his.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That just melts my heart. 💜


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

SilkieGirl said:


> That is so sweet!
> 
> @444lover, prayers for you and your wife.


Thank you.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I wear my hub's ring around my neck. I knew I'd struggle with the clasp so I got one long enough I can just slip it over my head. Works out well.
> 
> I guess it's been a long Summer already. It really does seem longer than 8 weeks. It's got to feel like it for her.
> 
> Is the eye thing permanent now that your BP is under control. BTW, has the eye improved at all?


I've got another necklace on that I wanted to put the tag on but the thing is the hole the hole the chain goes through is too small for it. I guess I'll have to see if I can find a long small chain that'll fit it.

She is soooo wanting to get it off.

My eye is getting better,just a little cloud left in 1 corner. I'm not sure if he'll be able to get it all out of there or not. He said 1 more injection then we'll give it a couple months and see how it does,but he told me that last month too. The damage to the veins in my eye are permanent but I'm not sure if the leakage into the retina is. At least since the BP is under control it shouldn't happen in my other eye too like it started to do,I don't think anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember how this all started. I nearly flipped out when you told me of that dark cloud in your field of vision. I'm so glad you dug a little on what they would and would not do with the insurance. 

It's positive news though. Really positive from this side of the screen. That eye was almost useless at the beginning. 

At least it's a boot and not a cast. Although 8 weeks is a long time having to wear something that cumbersome.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I was really worried about my vision in my eyes.especially that one,it's my aiming eye. When he told me my other eye was heading down the same path then I really got worried. Luckily they came out with the injections to help clear it up.

With her having brittle bone disease it doesn't help with the healing,plus she's not a Spring chicken anymore. I just hope after it's healed it doesn't break real easy from here on out. Her cousin said he's broke his 4 or 5 times.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you don't talk about your health much in the open, I knew you were really concerned. 

LOL If that's your aiming eye it would have been tough to be know as Squirrel Hunter. (You know I just had to) And there was a possible fix, that was even better.

Dang, that is challenging for her. So far I'm lucky. Probably because of the physically active life and I drink MILK! LOL Just kidding.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That was the first thing that came to my mind was how am I going to hunt? Even my youngest son asked how I'd hunt and I said that I didn't know. I know there are some that are right handed and left eye dominant that have a hard time figuring out how to shoot,especially with a scope,it's a real challenge. At my age and with my health problems I figured I'd just quit,even though I'd hate to. Luckily I should be able to keep going.

Being active does help with your health and I'm going to be as long as I can. That's another problem with my wife,she's very over weight,not like 500 lb but heavier than me and I'm 235 lb. She basically just sits in her chair crocheting.I really need to loose weight too,especially with my BP issues. I have lost some though over the last decade or so,I use to weigh 255. I'm only 5'7" .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Weight is a difficult problem when we get older for most of us. I'm almost back down to what I was before the M word happened to me. But as active as I am, especially now, and eating better it's just slowly but steadily came off. 

You've got health challenges beyond mine with the COPD and if it's advanced it makes things even harder when you want to be more active.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not sure you'd call it advanced but I get out of breath easily,my oldest sister has it worse. My low sugar issues don't help any,every time I try cutting down too much on the pop I start having a lot of trouble with the sugar spells. I know the pop is mainly what caused my weight gain and I've tried quite a bit to get off of it. My doctor suggested switching to Gatorade but it has a lot of sodium in it which wouldn't be good with my BP issues. She suggested it before we knew I had high blood pressure though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soda/pop. I rarely drink it. It seemed that whenever I drank it on a regular basis I'd put on another five pounds so I quit it.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That's the only thing that quenches my thirst. It's all I've drank for over 35 years. I can drink gallons of water in a day and still be thirsty. I've tried flavored water,kool aid,juices,I'm always thirsty after I'm done. It can't be diet pop either,it gives me diarrhea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never been that attached to it so it was easy to quit drinking it. 

How about sweet tea? If doc wants you to cut caffeine there are decaffeinated teas.

I'm the same way with water. Always more thirsty afterwards. I think it's the fact there are not enough minerals to not dry the mouth out. Which would mean adding salt to the water.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Tea is nasty,I can't stand that stuff at all. I don't care for coffee either but I'd take that over tea any day.

With my BP I'm suppose to cut down on salt and sodium not add it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know. They've pounded on me non stop about the salt. They don't seem to be able to absorb that I rarely use salt. I do most of my own cooking and use spices for flavor. 

Fries? Oh boy. Those have to have salt. I have fries maybe once a year. 

Too bad on the tea. It's about the only thing outside of sodas I can think of. All those other bottled flavored waters all have fake sugar in them.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been using No Salt,she even said no on that because of the Potassium in it,but turned around and said I could have fresh nuts,bananas and a few other things and bananas and nuts are high in Potassium which didn't make sense. She mentioned another salt substitute but I forget what it was. She also said not to use vegetable oil for cooking,to use olive oil or coconut or almond oil and I told her I don't like olives but have you seen the cost of those oils ,they're high!!! She also said eat lots of fruits and vegetables. I told her we only get paid once a month and get our groceries for the whole month and there's really no way of keeping a lot of that stuff,you can't freeze most fruits that I know of,unless they're dehydrated which we don't habe a dehydrator. No way I can see doing what she wants without it costing more and we already spend over $300 a month on groceries,that's all we can afford.

Fries?? I didn't mention fries .

Anyway you look at it,I'm not going to do good on changing my diet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've pretty much stopped red meat. It wasn't my favorite to start with. I buy lots of frozen veggies and some frozen fruit.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't eat much red meat either other than squirrel,rabbit or deer if I'm lucky enough to get any. Sometimes hamburger but that's rare too. I mainly eat chicken or fish sticks which the doctor frowns on the fish sticks too. Anything processed she frowns on and that's mostly what we eat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I switched my style of eating to more of the Mediterranean style things have changed for me. The blockage in my carotids has reduced. Surprised me, didn't know that could happen.

I rarely eat processed foods. There is no control over the salt in them. I will eat a frozen dinner after running around down in the city all day.

But the Med diet is work to prepare. Learned I really like using fresh garlic as opposed to the stuff in the jar. 

It's not totally Med, I eat some of my favorite other stuff too.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Sounds like a lot of work 

Is there an app for this forum?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A phone app? Yes. I've got it on my phone but I don't use it. I just go the main website. 

It is work but the results are amazing!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll have to see if I can find it,it didn't come up on my app search. It wouldn't be on tapatalk would it?

Never mind,I found it on tapatalk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That happened after some rollover at some point because I'm not on tapatalk. I honestly don't remember how I found it it's been so long.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Hmm,interesting. I may have to look again.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Well I'll be,I'm posting this from the app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See, you are a little more technically knowledgeable than you thought.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The first time I did the search in the app store nothing came up,this time it did,beats me why it didn't the first time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, so that's how I found it. Like I said, it's been a long time since I put it on the phone. 

Maybe a typo you didn't catch?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Probably,I do a lot of typos with fat fingers and little buttons


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why I hate to text. The fact I'm a touch typist makes the hunt peck of texts a nightmare for me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's why I hate to text. The fact I'm a touch typist makes the hunt peck of texts a nightmare for me.


Now, _Robin_, you know practice makes perfect- just give me your number and I’ll have you practiced up in no time!  

Jk, of course! Unless you wanted to, I wouldn’t be opposed or anything.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> It's why I hate to text. The fact I'm a touch typist makes the hunt peck of texts a nightmare for me.


I have enough trouble even with my laptop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Now, _Robin_, you know practice makes perfect- just give me your number and I’ll have you practiced up in no time!
> 
> Jk, of course! Unless you wanted to, I wouldn’t be opposed or anything.


Ah grasshopper, I've got it made in the shade when I'm here at home and there are texts to answer. I can answer them on my computer. It's really slick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> I have enough trouble even with my laptop


So, why were you hunting down the forum app? To practice typing on your phone?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> So, why were you hunting down the forum app? To practice typing on your phone?


Because sometimes I'd like to check the forum when the laptop's off and it takes too long to fire it up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That's as good an answer as any other.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I think tomorrow I'll post the 3 male ducks I'm wanting to get rid of on the Facebook animal sites for pets needing new homes. If after a week or so if there's any left I'll try Fred or the dog catcher. The dog catcher has about any kind of farm critter you can think of,even use to have wild turkeys,pheasants and deer,bot sure if they still do or not but they have lots of fowl. The 1 Rouen male is really getting to be awful bossy,been not only chasing the other male ducks but even the geese. I'm surprised the dominant Peking duck or the gander haven't put him in his place yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think there's something in your pond that has them doing all these odd behaviors. 

Do you think Fred will take them? Isn't he the one that has a gazillion of them now, plus the CGs. 

I think I like your dog catcher. Sounds like a kind heart.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think there's something in your pond that has them doing all these odd behaviors.
> 
> Do you think Fred will take them? Isn't he the one that has a gazillion of them now, plus the CGs.
> 
> I think I like your dog catcher. Sounds like a kind heart.


Too many dominant ducks are always a problem!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I think there's something in your pond that has them doing all these odd behaviors.
> 
> Do you think Fred will take them? Isn't he the one that has a gazillion of them now, plus the CGs.
> 
> I think I like your dog catcher. Sounds like a kind heart.


Yeah Fred has a lot of them and by what he told me a few years ago they're all males except for 2 or 3,he doesn't seem to mind though. I don't really want to pawn them off on him because he has so many males anyway but I sure don't want them. The dog catcher is a caring lady to a point. Her husband use to do it but his health is bad so for the last few years she's been doing it all by herself. They're not young though so I don't like putting more work on her either but I can at least check. Maybe some Amish would like them,like where I got some geese and ducks before,I'll have to check those out too.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Poultry Judge said:


> Too many dominant ducks are always a problem!


Yeah it can be. I'm not sure how much of a problem they are for my neighbor Fred,he has a bunch of geese and ducks,probably around 30 and except for 2 or 3 they're all males. At least that's what he told me a few years ago.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I asked Fred if I had no luck getting rid of the males if he'd take them,he said no,that he had 12 males already and they killed the 2 hens he had. I told him about the back of the neck of my 2 hens and he said my males would probably kill them too. So 1 way or another I'm going to have to get rid of some,I'm thinking probably 4 of them now. Especially since some of the ducklings that's suppose to be hens could turn out to be males.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, good thing you talked to him. Why doesn't he do something about his?

I thought your female was OK since she had a mate to protect her.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No,he helps hold her down while Stud Duck and Hopalong's brother rape her. The back of her neck has been bald since last summer for the most part. During the winter some fuzz grew back but her feathers didn't. She's got scabs all down her neck all summer. Remember how she always hid in the fence row last summer to hide from them. Well since it's fenced off now she hides in the grape arbor. The 1 year old Khaki hides in the cedars all the time because the young males won't leave her alone either. The back of her neck and on her back close to her neck is almost bald too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any way at all you can lock the males up? The poor girl is being tortured.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No,I only have 1 building and half of that will be for the ducklings in a few weeks. Bottom line is they have to go 1 way or another. Both hens are being tortured. Even if all 4 ducklings are hens it'll be 6 and 6. I only need 1 or 2 males for 6 hens,not 6. I plan on keeping the dominant Peking and the dominant Rouen,the other 4 have to go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Amish are a long way from you aren't they? Too bad you can't call them.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

They're about 20 minutes away,next County North. Yeah it is too bad. I don't really want to load them up and haul them up there for nothing but then again I don't want to make 2 trips either. I've got this funny feeling by the quack that my Rouen duckling is a male too. I hope I'm wrong and they're only a week or so old so it might just be it's not wanting to quack as loud. I also hope I'm wrong because that's the breed I wanted a female of the most,I already have a Peking and Khaki hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear your luck with ducks stinks. At least the geese thing got worked out. Didn't it?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah the geese are doing great,but the duck situation I've been dealing with for years is terrible. Why can't it go back to like it was with my first group of 1 male and 3 females?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At some point, it's going to. I guess your only sure way from now on is to get mated pairs.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Since the sexed females aren't 100% proof it's still be a slight gamble. Hopefully once I get them in the numbers I want I won't have to for a few years. I sure don't need anymore,another reason I'm wanting to get rid of 4 since I have 4 young ones,11 is plenty without a bigger building.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep forgetting about the building limitations. 

Are the others old enough yet to join the flock? Or do they need a little more time?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

You mean the new ones?? They're only about a week and half old,it;ll be a few weeks before I'm even ready to put them in the building,let alone join the flock. That's why I'm trying so hard to get rid of the 4 males because once I'm ready to put the young ones in the building I'll be closing the partition up and they'll be using half the building. Having 11 full grown ducks and geese in just half the building would be about like packing sardines. I've also got a couple places in the fence I need to lower and stake down before the young ones go out into the yard,I don't want another episode like the last time I turned Khaki Campbells loose. The last time they made a beeline for the fence row and I lost track of them. A few days later Stud Duck slowly started getting interested in the other ducks and I eventually got him to join them but his sibling never did come back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So much has been going here I've lost track of time. I would have sworn it's been more than a week and a half. So don't listen to me. 

Go find a pond somewhere and turn them loose if you can't find any other way to rehome them. I know you don't like that idea but if it brings some sort of harmony it might be worth it.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah there has been a lot but I went back and looked at my first post and it said 11 days last night when I looked at it. I was sure I picked them up at the Post Office a week ago this past Thursday or Friday. 

I've thought of that too but but that's just as bad as dumping a cat or dog. All the ponds around here are close to roads and houses and I'd be afraid of being seen. I had a couple take off a few years ago and I figure they went down to the creek and I always wondered if they'd be ok, Speaking of that I keep forgetting a lady I've known her whole life lives down there again and has a couple ducks and a few other critters,I keep planning on asking her if she'd want some.

Ends up Hope has a protective male and Banta roosters but said she knows a few [people with ponds and she'll ask around to see if anybody needs any.

I bet getting rid of hens would be a lot easier 🤣 .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's always easier to rehome females or pairs/trios. Good that you're putting some feelers out. You just might get some of the balance you're looking for.

And truthfully? I'm glad the GCs are gone. Are they still at Fred's or did they leave there too.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm really not sure where the CGs are staying,I still see 2 down at Ron's once in awhile but I'm not sure if it's them or wild ones. Fred's pond is way behind his house and with all the trees I can't see his pond from the road or my place so I'm not sure what all he's got. He said his geese had 6 goslings but something got them but I don't know what breed of geese he was talking about. I know a few years ago he had a couple African Browns and a big white goose but he said they were all males so I have no idea what all he's got over there now.
Great news,the dog catcher said they'd take them yippee,now for the fun part of catching them and putting them in a cage


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that makes my day because it makes yours. LOL 

I thought the CGs went to Fred's. Isn't Fred the one you can hear the birds at? Or the CGs could hear you honking at them.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah that's Fred's. I hear geese over there sometimes but he's got other geese too,they all sound the same. I haven't been able to call them over for a couple of years now,I don't even try anymore. They probably forgot about it by now. They were flying back and forth between Fred's and Ron's though. I think they still might be but I'm not positive. The ones I've seen at Ron's seem tame,they don't fly away when you're out in the yard anyway. Once I even stopped and Quacked at them like I use to do to see if I'd get a response of some kind and they just sort of looked at me. But since they don't fly away when you're within 30 yards of them I assume they're the ones I had. Whenever I get wild CGs out here at my pond they usually fly away before I get within 50 yards if I'm lucky.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just pray they stay over there and don't return to your place. It was fun watching them grow up but after that they became more of a headache than they were worth.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha! What's the difference between Tapatalk and just going to the main website?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Haha! What's the difference between Tapatalk and just going to the main website?


How in the heck did you come up with tapatalk? We're talking about 444's ducks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How in the heck did you come up with tapatalk? We're talking about 444's ducks.


 I was reading the 4th page and saw you and someone else were talking something about it and it came into my mind what's the difference..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone save me. Please. LOL 

I don't fully understand tapatalk. What I was told by someone who uses it, it gathers all the forums you're a member of in once place. Where here it's just Chicken Forum. Beyond that I have no clue. Don't want to know either. I've seen too many complaints about tapatalk.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Someone save me. Please. LOL
> 
> I don't fully understand tapatalk. What I was told by someone who uses it, it gathers all the forums you're a member of in once place. Where here it's just Chicken Forum. Beyond that I have no clue. Don't want to know either. I've seen too many complaints about tapatalk.


Nah, It's fine.. It's not like I need to know, Lol!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Just pray they stay over there and don't return to your place. It was fun watching them grow up but after that they became more of a headache than they were worth.


It was mainly the 1 CG that gave me trouble,not Quackers,he even helped protect the ducks from the other 1 a few times.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Nah, It's fine.. It's not like I need to know, Lol!


Good, because I don't have a clue. I'm not sure anyone here uses tapatalk. We did have someone but they didn't stick around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> It was mainly the 1 CG that gave me trouble,not Quackers,he even helped protect the ducks from the other 1 a few times.


There really is a tender heart under that tough exterior.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It was a pain catching the 4 male ducks but I got it done,the rest of them seem a lot happier now and aren't hiding in the cedars and grape arbors like they was. They actually were just all wondering around the yard together for awhile,usually they'd take off into 3 separate groups. Now if I can just get my left knee to quit hurting and get the truck shock mount fixed again for the 3rd time this year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, are they coming to get them or are you going to have to take them to them. 

This is the same shock mount? Are you jury rigging it?

It's hell getting old, isn't it?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> OK, are they coming to get them or are you going to have to take them to them.
> 
> This is the same shock mount? Are you jury rigging it?
> 
> It's hell getting old, isn't it?


I already brought them to her.

It's a set of mounts I bought online at a site a neighbor swears by because they're cheap......cheap made too. 2 months after I put them on the driver's side came apart so I sent it back since it has a year warranty. I noticed when I first got them that the stud the shock slides onto wasn't solid,you could wiggle it a little. Sure enough it pulled apart. When I got the replacement one it was the same way. I told my wife if either came apart again I'd just say to heck with it and go to NAPA This one is on the passenger side,it did the same thing. Whoever assembles these can't weld for crap. I'm going to try welding it or getting my neighbor to if I can catch him home,he builds demolition cars so he does a lot of welding If it still pulls apart then I'll go to NAPA.

Yeah getting old isn't for the weak.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know with all the crazy I put my vehicles through I never broke a shock mount. But it was kind of common in MI with the salted roads and rotting out. So were floorboards that you could see the road rolling by. 

Is the person that swore this was a good parts supplier the one with the welder?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> You know with all the crazy I put my vehicles through I never broke a shock mount. But it was kind of common in MI with the salted roads and rotting out. So were floorboards that you could see the road rolling by.
> 
> Is the person that swore this was a good parts supplier the one with the welder?


The original mounts just rusted off last winter,it's a '94 so I'd say that's not bad. Yeah I had a '85 F150 that there was no floorboard on the drivers side and about 1/4 missing on the passenger side. The hinges for the tailgate rusted off and I had the back bumper fall off while I was going down the road lol. I did a lot of welding on that truck lol. When I finally sold it to the scrap yard they jokingly said the tool box on it probably weighed more than the truck.

No it's another neighbor that said that,I have several in this country town.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I had a bumper fall off too! Man, we drive our vehicles until they literally fall apart. I didn't do any welding. At that point is was time to move on. 

You should have kept the tool box.

The shock mounts are still good in my 94 but I'm not sure there's much bed under the liner. My neighbor has the truck now. When I last climbed in the bed it gave just a little too much.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes we do,I prefer to buy older vehicles that need fixing and fix them up. Until I get to the point I can't fix them I'll keep doing it,I think it's a lot cheaper that way.

I really had no need for the tool box,it was old,leaked and I didn't have anything to put it on,it'd just take up much needed space.

I don't know if the mounts were made with the same cheap weak Chinese steel that they used in the leaf spring hangers and front shock towers or not but it wouldn't surprise me. I heard that around '94 Ford tried to save money and used it in a lot of different suspension parts. I've got both a '94 Ranger and a F150 and I've had to replace all the leaf spring hangers,shackles and brackets on both trucks and the front shock towers on the F150. 
Sounds like it might be rotted out under it. That's a problem with a lot of liners,they aren't sealed good and moisture gets trapped in there. I bet my F150 will have the same problem if it hasn't already started. It originally had a cap on it and the sides of the liner are just clamped to the top of the bed,there's places it's not even against the bed back by the tail gate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought new this last time. A first for me. But it worked out well and will be the last vehicle I'll own. 

My 94 was a GMC so no issues with suspension parts. I do remember you talking about working on one of the trucks in the dead of winter. I don't care what anyone says, unless a vehicle is inside in a warm building it's one of the most miserable things to have to do in winter.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a heated garage I work on them in if at all possible. I iuse to work on them outside back in my younger days when I didn't have a garage but that was back before '96.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Back when you were young and dumb? LOL A heated garage is the only way to go in the dead of winter doing that work.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

As I've said many times,I'll take winter over summer any day. I'd rather be out there working in snow and 30 degrees than sun and 90 degrees with our humidity. If I'm out there more than a few minutes I'm sweating my rear rend off,I HATE IT!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate it too. But I don't deal with 30 degrees and snow. The worst for me is June, July and August. Then it begins to ease off and become more pleasant to work outdoors.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I can go out in 40 degree weather if it's not windy without a coat and be fine. Shoot,1 day I waded out in the pond to move the aerator diffusers in 40 degree weather 🤣.
Some years from April to October I don't like doing things outside,depends on the temperatures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I grew up in MI, spent until my early 20's there. So, yep, I know what cold is. And you could never convince me to go back to it. Never!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Well that's you,everybody's different and prefer different things,that's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's so true. I don't like the heat and humidity here but to have so many months that I can work outside and not worry about frostbite is actually a huge bonus.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I can see that,as I keep getting older. A lot of people I know have had trouble with staying warm when they get old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that a dig about my age?  

I left the north in my mid 30's so it was well before the cold thing and being older. It wasn't even about the weather. It was about opportunities in the job market.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No it wasn't directed at you,just older people in general. Most seem to be cold all the time but not all. Shoot my dad left his furnace on all summer just in case it got cool at night,he had his thermostat set at about 84 if I remember right.
Job opportunities are good, that's why I moved to Kentucky for 7 years,then they closed the plant and dad got me a job back up here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I was yanking your chain. 

I almost had my coffee cup up to my lips when I read about your dad. That would have been a mess to clean up. Nope, I don't have that issue with cold. 

It was a good deal for me. Over time it was a better deal to get out of N. VA and head into the country. I don't think it would have ever happened if I stayed in MI. Something about the emotional tie to home ground that I didn't have with N. VA made it easier to head off to another adventure.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That helps,I've never really had an emotional tie,I moved back because dad wanted me to because he was getting up in years and out of us 5 kids I was the only one he could rely on if he needed help. I also didn't know what I'd do for a job down there and he found that one back up here so for both reasons I did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily not all the sibs left town like I did so there was someone there when my mother needed them.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

All my siblings except 1 other still lived here,3 of them,but he couldn't count on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny thing? I'm here by myself and it doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That's nice. I've only lived by myself here in between my 2nd and 3rd wives and it wasn't for long,too many step kids moving in and out there for quite a few years lol. I've always more or less a loner sort it's ok with me,I doubt being across the Country would make a difference.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Three wives sort of says not a total loaner. LOL But private is something else again. You can be private and still have people around you.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That's I guess a better description. I've always had some friends,just not many I hang around with regularly but I also don't mind being alone,in fact it's nice at times. I just never seemed to have as many as most. In fact,back in school I had very little close friends. I was actually quite shy when I was little and didn't start getting many friends at all until I was a teenager,other than the kids here in Collett and wasn't even close to them except for the boys across the road from us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm standoffish. I have to get a feel for things before I step forward. I've always been that way.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm that way too for the most part,I don't trust people until I get to know them and even then you can get stabbed in the back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it's distrust on my part. It's more, is it a waste of time to engage?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I've had a few of those too......guess I'm too nice.....or polite,not sure which,maybe both. lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice? Polite? Well, maybe polite. I don't picture you being nice when it's not warranted.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Shh,don't say that too loud,it might spread to others 🤣 . Actually I'd say I'm more nice than polite,I'm constantly helping others even if it's a burden or going to be a burden on me. I'd give my shirt off my back if needed. Just don't piss me off and I can have a very short fuse at times. Also I'm 1 of the most bull headed people you'll ever meat. But like I said I'll help people any chance I get too,even strangers sometimes. I wasn't even in the habit of saying thank you unless it was a present at Christmas time until I met my 2nd wife,she thanked people for everything. I rarely say excuse me either,I just squeeze by people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least you're not yelling move!

My hubs was very much like you. He would help without being asked. But don't make him angry. He never lost it without just cause but if he did you might as well start running.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah,same here. When I was only a couple years old dad would get my older brother to make me mad because I threw tantrums and dad liked taking home movies of it..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm laughing but that is so awful. But I'm laughing. I guess I'm terrible.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess I’m terrible too, cause I’m laughing. 
More at the fact that it sounds like something I would’ve done to my kid’s! Hey wait I DID! I so did!  
Tristan was hysterical one time and I asked him if he knew what he looked like… so I videotaped him. He did NOT like that either! So yeah, I’m mean too…. 

*edit: He wasn’t 2. He was, like, 7 or 8. Totally unacceptable. So. There is that too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just don't know what to say to any of this. I'm just shaking my head and walking away.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah could get his kicks in strange ways at times 🤣. I sort of think it's a combination of funny and cruel and when he showed it to others very embarrassing.
1 time he bought this thing you fastened to the toilet so when somebody sat on it it played a tape saying "I'm drowning down here" and made gurgling noises. He used it at the family reunion we had here lol. We had a warped sense of humor lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like he was a dangerous man to be around if you wanted to hang onto your sanity. Still chuckling at the toilet trick.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

He was different,but could also be very nice.. He'd get some people mad and they just couldn't get over it but most people realized his warped humor over time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can push things a tad too far. Sounds like he did. More than once.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Most of it was the people didn't get him,not much of a sense of humor or realize he was just picking at them. But that's all history now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess it is unless the son followed in the father's footsteps.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

On some parts but not all 😉🤣


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll be letting the ducklings out into the yard for the first time tomorrow. I was going to do it today but they forecasted thunder storms this afternoon and since the first couple days are the hardest to get them back in I decided to wait another day.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

444lover said:


> I got my 4 sexed,suppose to be female,ducklings today. 2 Pekins,1 Rouen and 1 Khaki Campbell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There so cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> I'll be letting the ducklings out into the yard for the first time tomorrow. I was going to do it today but they forecasted thunder storms this afternoon and since the first couple days are the hardest to get them back in I decided to wait another day.


Dude, OK I was wondering where you were but for pete's sake you were up in the middle of the night. 

Smart thinking. There are times I wished I had realized conditions probably would make it a challenge with the youngins.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Dude, OK I was wondering where you were but for pete's sake you were up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Smart thinking. There are times I wished I had realized conditions probably would make it a challenge with the youngins.


I rarely think of things like that but that time I did. Ended up being sunny most of the day and no rain at all. We have chances of storms about every day this week and hot temps,but I wasn't going to make them wait another week. They're plenty old enough now to go out,they're only a few days shy of 7 weeks old.They've been chillin; with the older Pekins in the back yard. The Pekins usually stay around the back yard and occasionally go out to the pond,so it might be a few days before the ducklings even know there is a pond. I bet they'll be in duck heaven when they do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How are they doing healthwise?

How are you and the missus doing healthwise?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

They're doing good health wise. The freeze dried meal worms I've been feeding them done the trick and they love them. Ends up the older Pekins went to the pond and the ducklings are still in the back yard under the grape trellis by themselves which is good. It's too big of an area for them to learn all in 1 day.

We're doing ok health wise. Found out the other week that the pain the Mrs. has been having lately isn't from the break but from arthritis she has in her ankle. That explains why she was having trouble with it before she broke her leg. She's been having trouble with upset stomach here lately. She at first blamed it on the almonds she had been eating but I'm not sure if that's still it or not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great on the Pekins. You've struggled so much with them. 

My only question is, does she still have her gallbladder? Even if she doesn't, she shouldn't ignore it. 

Yeah, I've got arthritis in both ankles and feet. I wear a certain athletic shoe that helps a ton with it.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No she doesn't have her gall bladder anymore.

Sorry to hear about your arthritis,I have it in my right hand some and all the way down my spine,they call it degenerative disc syndrome.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The Khaki duckling is developing Angel Wing,I've even been feeding them catfish food and mealworms.....I can't win for loosing .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it if peep is mobile. Although didn't I read that too much protein can cause that?

And you're not losing. You just have another screwed up looking duck. 🥴


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know about too much but I kinow not enough does,or at least that's what everybody's been telling me here the last few years. She also don't walk quite right and her legs are far apart like I've seen in others that wound up getting sort of crippled like Hopalong did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now you starting to move into the category of being a loser when it comes to duck issues.

@danathome and @Poultry Judge and @CaliFarmsAR are our duck people. Maybe one of them will weigh in on this.

Do you realize until recently you were pretty much it on the ducks?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> I don't know about too much but I kinow not enough does,or at least that's what everybody's been telling me here the last few years. She also don't walk quite right and her legs are far apart like I've seen in others that wound up getting sort of crippled like Hopalong did.


What’s exactly going on with your duck?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there's Cali. 

444 take a pic of what you're seeing with the one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What is the ratio of catfish food to regular ration? What are you using for regular ration?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Poultry Judge said:


> What is the ratio of catfish food to regular ration? What are you using for regular ration?


I'd say about 30%,the other feed is all flock. I don't know what brand or the percentages because the bag is long gone.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> And there's Cali.
> 
> 444 take a pic of what you're seeing with the one.


I'll have to try that tomorrow,they're put up for the night today. It looks like any other Angel Wing though.


robin416 said:


> OK, now you starting to move into the category of being a loser when it comes to duck issues.
> 
> @danathome and @Poultry Judge and @CaliFarmsAR are our duck people. Maybe one of them will weigh in on this.
> 
> Do you realize until recently you were pretty much it on the ducks?


I've never been "pretty much it" on ducks because every bunch I've raised have had a couple end up with Angel Wing or crippled. I've already put 1 of these 4 down for being crippled and it was only 2 weeks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I mean the only one on the forum with ducks. Now you've got a whole crew.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> What’s exactly going on with your duck?


It's developing Angel Wing,not sure how long it's been this way and it's legs sort of stick out to the sides more than normal including the hips. It waddles a lot more than the others too. It's a Khaki Campbell.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Khaki Campbell part 2.







youtube.com





I'm trying to upload another video and picture but it's taking forever,this one took over 4 hours to upload.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw it, that left leg is turned in. 

Got bad weather in your area? I've had some issues today myself because of weather.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No it's nice out,we just have pretty slow internet here. If there's a lot on it makes it even worse. With this being the weekend,there's probably a lot of people on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm going to holler for @CaliFarmsAR again. It's the weekend, she might be really busy.

Weekends can make it hard when too many are online.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I give up on uploading the picture with it circled,here it is without it being highlighted. Still waiting on the other video.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know how frustrating it is. I was paying bills earlier, I thought I was going to die of old age before the pages loaded.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah,sometimes it's almost as bad as dial up.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's almost like something is wrong with the knee joint.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

All the ducks that became crippled had big knees and the bones and joints seemed soft to me,mainly the joints. They also had trouble straightening out the legs after awhile or had trouble moving them forward and they'd trip over their own feet. They seem to vary a little sometimes. I'm not sure if it's a joint,tendon or muscle issue or a combination of them. I've not only been giving them higher protein food but also niacin and this stuff they recommended that has all sorts of minerals and vitamins in it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, Cali will be here tomorrow to give some idea on what you can do.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I wish we had a veterinarian around here that specialized in fowl but they all mainly do just mammals.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even the exotics struggle with our chickens and ducks because they're not like the caged birds others keep.

There has to be a reason you keep going through this. Someone should be able to figure it out. That or they're all keeping quiet about going through the same thing.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> It's developing Angel Wing,not sure how long it's been this way and it's legs sort of stick out to the sides more than normal including the hips. It waddles a lot more than the others too. It's a Khaki Campbell.


If you take vet rap and rap it around the duck like if it’s wing was broken, then put a duck/chicken harness on the him or her. I had a time where my ducks kept getting it so I did this and it helped.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's also got the female that has some sort of knee thing going on. Problem is, it's not his first. There's something missing that keeps causing this to happen.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> He's also got the female that has some sort of knee thing going on. Problem is, it's not his first. There's something missing that keeps causing this to happen.


Is it swollen? Also, is there a lot of rocks that they walk on?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> If you take vet rap and rap it around the duck like if it’s wing was broken, then put a duck/chicken harness on the him or her. I had a time where my ducks kept getting it so I did this and it helped.


Yeah I done it once before but without a chicken harness,never heard of those. The [problem is from what I've heard it needs to be done pretty quick after it's started and it's already been over a week I think,plus I don't have anybody to help me wrap it like I did the last time. Thanks though,I'll check on chicken harnesses in case I run into this again.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> Yeah I done it once before but without a chicken harness,never heard of those. The [problem is from what I've heard it needs to be done pretty quick after it's started and it's already been over a week I think,plus I don't have anybody to help me wrap it like I did the last time. Thanks though,I'll check on chicken harnesses in case I run into this again.


You’re welcome. Also, I did treat mine even when it was over a week.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Is it swollen? Also, is there a lot of rocks that they walk on?


They usually look like they've got arthritis in them but it could be muscle or tendon trouble too. I just know they keep getting crippled. It gets worse over time,I've already put down or had them die 4 or 5 times in just the last 4 or 5 years. They only walk in the yard,no gravel. It normally starts when they're getting their adult feathers in,their legs get to where they can't straighten them out all the way or they can't move them forward right,but I had 1 this year that was only 2 weeks old when it started.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> They usually look like they've got arthritis in them but it could be muscle or tendon trouble too. I just know they keep getting crippled. It gets worse over time,I've already put down or had them die 4 or 5 times in just the last 4 or 5 years. They only walk in the yard,no gravel.


Hmmm....that’s weird. Do they have swimming water?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cali, did you watch his video? You can see something isn't right with the knee. I wish I was closer, I'd want to do a hands on exam to see if I could feel what is different.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Cali, did you watch his video? You can see something isn't right with the knee. I wish I was closer, I'd want to do a hands on exam to see if I could feel what is different.


No, I didn’t see the video.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Hmmm....that’s weird. Do they have swimming water?


Not until they've got most of their adult feathers,I keep them inside the house or duck building until then,except I do let them play in the bathtub once in awhile but it's not daily. They sort of wash themselves in the waterer though regularly. I've had too much trouble with rats killing them until they're pretty good size so they don't get to the pond until they're pretty well feathered out,about 6 weeks old.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Cali, did you watch his video? You can see something isn't right with the knee. I wish I was closer, I'd want to do a hands on exam to see if I could feel what is different.


I think blood work would be a good idea to see if there's a deficiency somewhere but I don't know if our local vets would know even if they did some.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> No, I didn’t see the video.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


>


So I noticed that her leg was turned is a lot, if there way she could have fractured it? Also, is there heat in her leg?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> So I noticed that her leg was turned is a lot, if there way she could have fractured it? Also, is there heat in her leg?


I wouldn't know how she could have fractured it. I also wouldn't have any idea about the heat,I haven't held her in weeks,not since I moved her out of the house. I also doubt I could tell if it had heat even if I did pick her up unless it was extremely noticeable. The fact that I have had this happen to at least 1 duck out of every group I've gotten in the past 4 or 5 years it about has to be a deficiency of something The odds of 1 fracturing their leg out of every batch is pretty high unless they have awful fractal legs,at least I would think. Maybe they do have fractal legs I don't know, these are the first type of outdoor birds I've dealt with.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@CaliFarmsAR , he has had issues with them for quite a while now. This is the first time I've seen a video showing what is going on so I can't say whether it was the same with all of the others. But he has had multiples that have come up lame. A couple of folks here helped him with nutrition so this might be something different from what has happened in the past.

444 Pick her up, feel her unaffected knee. Then the affected knee. It's about the easiest way I know of to detect heat in the limbs.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Catching the little speed demon would be a job and a half, especially with all the other ducks and geese in there with her,then 1 probably would get hurt  . It's the same as in the past so I seriously doubt it's a fracture,seems funny all but the 1 started having trouble when their adult feathers started coming in when they loose a lot of nutrients from that. By the way,I named her Speedy Gonzalez when she was only a couple weeks old  .
What other vitamins or minerals other than protein and niacin do they use a lot of to grow in their adult feathers I guess would be the best question?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

444lover said:


> Finally.


Man, they got big since I've last seen them! It's amazing how ducks grow so fast, it's really true, people even say ducks grow more faster than other birds. it's weird.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Animals45 said:


> Man, they got big since I've last seen them! It's amazing how ducks grow so fast, it's really true, people even say ducks grow more faster than other birds. it's weird.


Yeah it only takes a couple of months and they can start breeding in about 6 months.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

444lover said:


> Yeah it only takes a couple of months and they can start breeding in about 6 months.


Yes, I know it's so weird but amazing!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Update: She seems to be fine now,guess it just took a little bit of time increasing her protein to take care of it. On the walking issue,not the Angel Wing,she still has that. The male goose developed it too after his first molt for some reason.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is excellent news. It really bugs me that these things keep happening to your birds. I know you've tried to prevent it. 

Did you ever talk to the guys on your road about their ducks and what they feed them?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Fred only feeds his all flock,Ron fed his cracked corn but they both let the parents raise them and run around the yard not in cages like I do. They had a lot of trouble with predators taking them too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, that's the difference between you, Poultry Judge and Dan. They both take their ducklings out early if they weren't hatched by parents. There has to be something about being out free ranging that keeps them from becoming lame.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I already knew that,everybody says free ranging birds never get angel wing or anything,processed food just isn't the same as natural food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But I didn't. Sheesh. Are we touchy or what? (kidding) 

If it wasn't from us talking I would never have known that. I still like learning things. The hard part is hanging on to that new knowledge.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Touchy?? Always and sometimes feely 

I have the same problem,I;d forget my head sometimes if it wasn't attached,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that our little tiff is over, how is everyone else doing? You and the Mrs. plus all the critters. 

But you know what? Didn't the little girl develop her odd knee thing after she was out and about? It might have been an injury after all.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Tiff??? What tiff??? We didn't have a tiff.did we??? Oh we're all doing ok I guess,been better and been worse.

I suppose it's possible but I never really paid much attention while she was in the building and it was only a couple of days after I started letting her out I think. The way some of the bigger ducks and especially the geese run over everybody else sometimes when they're going in or out it wouldn't surprise me if she got hurt.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about being unaware of your surroundings! Men just don't pay attention. 😡

Back to the serious stuff. That was the first time you posted a video of one of your duck's lameness. Didn't at least two of us spot that it was at the knee? I would think that if it was a bone deficiency we would spot something different in the movements. 

If you have another one with the bone issues, I'm hoping it never happens, posting a video would be helpful for the learning curve.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've always been bad at not paying attention,my first wife was always getting upset with me. 1 time I said something about a new dress and she said she'd had it for years .

I've had 3 or 4 develop knee problems and it always looked like arthritis to me,big knee joints with lots of calcium build up,but I'm not a vet either so it could've very well been something else. I'll try and remember to record it though,videoing is something I rarely think of though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> I've always been bad at not paying attention,my first wife was always getting upset with me. 1 time I said something about a new dress and she said she'd had it for years .
> 
> OK, laughed at that one. But in your defense, if she hadn't worn it in years it would be easy to forget she had it.
> 
> I've had 3 or 4 develop knee problems and it always looked like arthritis to me,big knee joints with lots of calcium build up,but I'm not a vet either so it could've very well been something else. I'll try and remember to record it though,videoing is something I rarely think of though.


You've not done bad with the videos. Fun ones anyway. They do help with diagnosing mysteries. I used them when one of my dogs developed a limp because of course it can't be seen at the vet.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> You've not done bad with the videos. Fun ones anyway. They do help with diagnosing mysteries. I used them when one of my dogs developed a limp because of course it can't be seen at the vet.


That's too bad,our vet has always seen animals,there for awhile they'd come out to the vehicle to get them though.

My 4 year old female Peking hen has been limping on the right side,she's been molting all summer. I figure it's probably her age and the fact she's been molting,probably lacking something. Actually the 4 year old Drake is too some,but not quite as bad,he's been molting too but starting to quit now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I meant when the dog gets into the vet any limp disappears due to being stressed at being there. It's the only way they get to see what I would see is by taking a video. 

What is the average life span for a Pekin duck?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Ah ok,I get it.

I have no idea how long it is,I'd have to look it up.
1 source said 7-8 years another said 5. Here's a description from the 12.

"The Pekin (probably due to its rapid growth rate as a young bird) normally lives a relatively short life—perhaps five years. The first part of a Pekin to fail as it ages is often its legs. I suspect that rapid weight gain in its first year taxes its ability to support itself. The actual useful life of an exhibition Pekin might be only three years. “Useful life” is determined by the length of time it’s useful as a breeder. "


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whenever I think of Pekins I think of delicate birds but from the sounds of it they're not. Are they supposed to be a meat bird? Is that why the leg issues?

Did you know that when you got interested in them?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

444lover said:


> Update: She seems to be fine now,guess it just took a little bit of time increasing her protein to take care of it. On the walking issue,not the Angel Wing,she still has that. The male goose developed it too after his first molt for some reason.


Well, that's good!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Whenever I think of Pekins I think of delicate birds but from the sounds of it they're not. Are they supposed to be a meat bird? Is that why the leg issues?
> 
> Did you know that when you got interested in them?


Yeah they're more raised for meat and egg laying,mostly meat. Yeah that's why they have leg issues. About all the articles I read said their legs are usually the first to go and a lot of them have leg issues their whole lives. No I didn't know anything when I thought I'd try them. The first ducks we had my step-daughter bought fror her girls and they were some kind of brown duck,they looked like cross breeds. After they all got killed I went to Rural King since that's where she got those but they usually only have Pekins,Khaki Campbells and Rouens but a lot of times they only have Pekins in stock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now I understand how you ended up with them. 

Haven't you had issues with the Khakis too? 

You know, you could get hatching eggs from Dan or Cali if you wanted to move away from the others.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Not really much issues with the Khakis. The 1 hen now has Angel Wing and I had to put 1 down when it was only a couple weeks old because it became crippled. They are awful hyper ducks and the first few I had all headed for the fence row when I let them out for the first time and only 1 ever came back. They seem like a real scared breed too. This hen don't seem too scared now and the male I called Stud Duck,he's the 1 that came back,became fairly calm after awhile. It just seems it takes longer with those than the Rouens or Pekins. The Pekins are the tamest. I'm thinking of trying Runners next,probably Indian Runners. The ex dog catcher lady is who I gave the 4 males to and they have some Runners,her husband likes those the best. I might be able to order some at Rural King,if I recall there's some types of birds they can get by special order,like turkeys,some kinds of ducks and other fowl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Runners are the strangest looking ducks. But if they fit in with what you want then you should probably try them. 

Now that you're all fenced in the Khakis would be able to head out of town when you let them out.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Runners are the strangest looking ducks. But if they fit in with what you want then you should probably try them.
> 
> Now that you're all fenced in the Khakis would be able to head out of town when you let them out.


I wouldn't get any runners until some of these die,I'm at my quantity limit.

 I think you had a typo,or I don't understand. Why would they head out of town if they're fenced in??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I dropped a word. Pretty normal for me any more. The word should be wouldn't, not would.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

That's what I figured,I'm constantly making typos and having to edit,sometimes 3 or 4 times before I get it right. I had to pick on you,it's in my contract 😆🤣
Just like my last post,I just realized I should've put "why" instead of "I" and had to edit


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well when I proofread my stuff I see what is supposed to be there. Someone posted a really messed up paragraph on Twitter. Seems those of us that could read it shouldn't proofread our own documents. 

I'll take a cut of your contract if it pays well. 😁


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

444lover said:


> Update: She seems to be fine now,guess it just took a little bit of time increasing her protein to take care of it. On the walking issue,not the Angel Wing,she still has that. The male goose developed it too after his first molt for some reason.


I think I spoke too soon. Yesterday morning when I let them out she still seemed fine and she spent most of the day laying under the grape vine with Daisy,but when I went to put them back in last evening she could barely walk. She had to beat her wings against the ground to help her move along. This morning she could take a couple steps without using her wings but she was limping on the right leg again. After a couple steps she'd either use her wings for another few steps or she'd lay down.I'm not sure what to think of it.

I just checked her again. It's been about 2 hours since I let her out now and at least she's not using her wings now,but she still is limping and only walking short distances. I guess it probably stiffened up on her yesterday evening and overnight by laying around too long is maybe why she used her wings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried pain meds? It would interesting to know if it's an inflammatory problem.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No,I wouldn't know to give them to her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@CaliFarmsAR @Poultry Judge Do either of you whether ducks can have some sort of anti inflammatory like aspirin?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> @CaliFarmsAR @Poultry Judge Do either of you whether ducks can have some sort of anti inflammatory like aspirin?


The thing is I'd have to catch her which wouldn't be easy and put her back in the cage by herself which barely gives her room to turn around. She'd have to live there until it's over. I don't have the set up to easily quarantine 1 full grown duck. She's walking better today,still limping some but not near as bad as she was the day before yesterday or even yesterday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This has to be some type of injury and she keeps aggravating it or someone else is, like a drake. But you haven't mentioned a drake so I didn't suggest it.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @CaliFarmsAR @Poultry Judge Do either of you whether ducks can have some sort of anti inflammatory like aspirin?


They can, but you have to dissolve it in water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, 444 this is what I recommend. I get that you don't have a lot of options for isolation so I'm going to tell you to put 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of the community waterer. It won't hurt them in the short term and it might answer a question of what she's dealing with. If she seems better then it's an injury but then what since you don't have room for isolation.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> OK, 444 this is what I recommend. I get that you don't have a lot of options for isolation so I'm going to tell you to put 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of the community waterer. It won't hurt them in the short term and it might answer a question of what she's dealing with. If she seems better then it's an injury but then what since you don't have room for isolation.


Just so you know,they have 4 waterers in there  . I'll have to buy some aspirin,I can't take that,all I get is Ibuprofen. I only have 2 drakes but I'd be more apt to think it was a goose.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, a goose. That says a lot. I hope not because that difference in size could break legs easily. 

But if she had an injury and a drake mated with her it could aggravate it if it's an injury. Just think of the dumb things you've done that you got hurt and knew you shouldn't do it again because you weren't fully healed.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Oh, a goose. That says a lot. I hope not because that difference in size could break legs easily.
> 
> But if she had an injury and a drake mated with her it could aggravate it if it's an injury. Just think of the dumb things you've done that you got hurt and knew you shouldn't do it again because you weren't fully healed.


She's only 3 months old,she can't breed yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doesn't mean the males aren't going to try.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I think the problem with ducks and angel wing is the fast growth and the not quite right diet; too much protein. When I keep them penned when their wings are developing they are prone to getting angel wing. If they are free ranged before the flights start growing, angel wing doesn't happen. I have not kept up with this thread. I read somewhere that it was posted that I free range ducklings. I do now-penned for the first two weeks and then free range. It has stopped angel wing from happening for my flock.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Doesn't mean the males aren't going to try.


I've never seen the drakes try until the hens are of age,but I'm not out there 24/7. I'd be more apt to think if it was an injury from another bird that it was a goose. I've seen them several times chase off the ducks and bite at them just for being close to them. You may not remember but I've had to put down 2 ganders because they kept attacking a duck. The 1 time it was actually trying to kill the only drake I had at the time. There's several ways it could get injured though and it could be a nutrition deal,I don't know. If I get time,I might try seeing if I can get her into the vet. I know our vets aren't fowl experts by a long way but maybe he can at least rule out some things.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> I think the problem with ducks and angel wing is the fast growth and the not quite right diet; too much protein. When I keep them penned when their wings are developing they are prone to getting angel wing. If they are free ranged before the flights start growing, angel wing doesn't happen. I have not kept up with this thread. I read somewhere that it was posted that I free range ducklings. I do now-penned for the first two weeks and then free range. It has stopped angel wing from happening for my flock.


I know,I wish we didn't have the predator problem here so I could do that. My neighbor said he lost all 6 of his goslings to a predator. My other neighbor could hardly keep ducks because of them. I've lost an adult duck and gander the gander in the middle of the afternoon. I've also lost 2 ducklings to rats while they were only a month old and in the building.
Now I'm more concerned about their leg issues than their angel wing though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Injury is curable. 

I do remember the issues with the geese and the ducks. I'm not that old that my memory is shot. Just so you know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> I know,I wish we didn't have the predator problem here so I could do that. My neighbor said he lost all 6 of his goslings to a predator. My other neighbor could hardly keep ducks because of them. I've lost an adult duck and gander the gander in the middle of the afternoon. I've also lost 2 ducklings to rats while they were only a month old and in the building.
> Now I'm more concerned about their leg issues than their angel wing though.


What kind of predator is hitting their flocks?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> What kind of predator is hitting their flocks?


Coyotes,raccoons,dogs and maybe fox. Nobody knows for sure because it's normally not seen,but the dogs and raccoons have been seen. We have coyotes and fox too though. The gander I lost in the afternoon about had to be a coyote because whatever it was it carried it off,there wasn't any feathers.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Injury is curable.
> 
> I do remember the issues with the geese and the ducks. I'm not that old that my memory is shot. Just so you know.


Nutrition should be curable too,well maybe.

But that's been awhile,like a year or two. Heck I can't remember what I did yesterday and I'm younger than you 🤣😂😆


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't say I could remember what I did yesterday.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I guess we have what my 1st wife called "selective memory" 🤣


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> *I've never seen the drakes try until the hens are of age,*but I'm not out there 24/7. I'd be more apt to think if it was an injury from another bird that it was a goose. I've seen them several times chase off the ducks and bite at them just for being close to them. You may not remember but I've had to put down 2 ganders because they kept attacking a duck. The 1 time it was actually trying to kill the only drake I had at the time. There's several ways it could get injured though and it could be a nutrition deal,I don't know. If I get time,I might try seeing if I can get her into the vet. I know our vets aren't fowl experts by a long way but maybe he can at least rule out some things.


I've seen drakes trying to mate with other drakes, geese, chickens, and young ducklings.



444lover said:


> I know,I wish we didn't have the predator problem here so I could do that. My neighbor said he lost all 6 of his goslings to a predator. My other neighbor could hardly keep ducks because of them. I've lost an adult duck and gander the gander in the middle of the afternoon. I've also lost 2 ducklings to rats while they were only a month old and in the building.
> Now I'm more concerned about their leg issues than their angel wing though.


You may find that the angel wing and the leg issues are caused by the same thing.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> I've seen drakes trying to mate with other drakes, geese, chickens, and young ducklings.
> 
> 
> You may find that the angel wing and the leg issues are caused by the same thing.


I've seen drakes breeding other drakes lots of times,but never ducklings.

I'm thinking that the angel wing and leg issues might be caused by the same thing too. I'm a little confused if it's too much protein or a lack of protein though because I've heard it both ways.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've seen drakes breeding other drakes lots of times,but never ducklings.
> 
> I'm thinking that the angel wing and leg issues might be caused by the same thing too. I'm a little confused if it's too much protein or a lack of protein though because I've heard it both ways.


Too much protein. And the growth rate. I think when they free range the growth is slowed a bit.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> Too much protein. And the growth rate. I think when they free range the growth is slowed a bit.


Ok. Some others said not enough protein because the feathers grew out before the muscles in the end had a chance to become strong enough to handle the weight of the feathers. But the protein would probably cause the feathers to grow quicker too maybe. I'm no dietician so I don't know what all muscles and feathers need to grow. Always before I just fed them all flock and niacin additive and they still got angel wing some. This time I added a lot of extra protein and I still had 1 develop it so I wasn't sure.

According to this you're right,so I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So much of what one reads is inaccurate that I do my own testing. Angel wing occurred when I gave an abundance of protein and did not happen when the diet was lower in protein. Have you ever had muscovy ducklings have angel wing/leg problems? So far my muscovy hen has raised her ducklings free range with no health issues. This winter I'll be needing to raise them in brooders and it would be helpful to know if the get angel wing; I'm guessing not as they grow much slower than mallard derived ducks.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> So much of what one reads is inaccurate that I do my own testing. Angel wing occurred when I gave an abundance of protein and did not happen when the diet was lower in protein. Have you ever had muscovy ducklings have angel wing/leg problems? So far my muscovy hen has raised her ducklings free range with no health issues. This winter I'll be needing to raise them in brooders and it would be helpful to know if the get angel wing; I'm guessing not as they grow much slower than mallard derived ducks.


I've only raised 1 pair of Muscovys and when they were only a few months old I got rid of them,I don't like that breed,they were too mean to my other ducks. They didn't have angel wing but it was only a pair so I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've only raised 1 pair of Muscovys and when they were only a few months old I got rid of them,I don't like that breed,they were too mean to my other ducks. They didn't have angel wing but it was only a pair so I don't have much experience with them.


OK. My hen is pretty docile but the drake is a terror. He's going to be locked away from the other birds. I wouldn't call him mean; just tries to mate, forcibly, with anything that moves.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> OK. My hen is pretty docile but the drake is a terror. He's going to be locked away from the other birds. I wouldn't call him mean; just tries to mate, forcibly, with anything that moves.


Sorry to hear that..


----------

